# Hoppin john



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

I made a batch of hoppin john while camping that came out pretty tasty.

Sorry, I do not measure most ingredients when camping, but this is as close as I can remember...

I fried a few pieces of bacon....



I sauted some onions, peppers, and garlic in the bacon drippings



Added the onions, garlic and peppers to a pot of....

4 cups of chicken broth
2 bay leaves
1 smoked ham hock
about 2 cups of cooked beans (black eyed peas are normally used, but I used pintos)
a couple pinches each of basil, oregano and thyme
some cracked black pepper
some red pepper flakes 
some long grain rice.. (just eyeballed that) Made sure the mixture was moist.

I did not add salt at all, the bacon and ham hock seemed to be enough.





Then I buried it for 4 hours....lol  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=18392




You could put it in a smoker or oven. Bake until the rice and ham hock are tender...

This is a pic of the pot when I dug it up....it was really tasty.
The picture is not very good, had to use my flashlight.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jun 12, 2008)

Cowgirl, that's some fine looking camp grub and if I was camping nearby I would have been coming by.  It looks like you did a great job. Way to go!


----------



## seboke (Jun 12, 2008)

Haven't eaten since pizza at 3:00.  I'm going thru the new Q-view and I'm slobberin like a dog!  Nothing wrong with that final pic!!!!  I have to go get some leftover ribs heated up and eaten before I look at another pic!!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey cowgirl, you got some good looking vittles there.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks folks!
Steve you would have been more than welcome at my campfire.
Seboke....those ribs sound pretty danged good right now.
Thank you Wayside!


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 12, 2008)

I love a good ham and bean dish. That one looks real good, I'm sure the atmosphere made it all the better.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

You got that right Mule....the atmosphere made the whole meal so much more enjoyable.
Can't wait to go again. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Cowgirl with Grub like that I've got a spot at Hunting Camp with your name on it from about Dec--Feb.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 yummmmmm


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sitting here without having had any breakfast yet drooling. Nothing like beans and ham. I'm picturing a smoke picnic ham with the HJ.


----------



## bassman (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, Cowgirl!  I'll be trying this one!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 12, 2008)

Look like it turned out real good. It's fun cooking directly with fire but have not done that in along time. I love hoppin john, well except for the last time I made it, it was tastless, but the hot sauce made it better


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks folks!
Piney, that's what I need....to go to a hunting camp AWAY from home.
During deer season, my house IS the camp.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow Cowgirl... awesome dish. I've never heard of it and almost skipped right over it. But.. then I saw that it was your post. I figured if Cowgirl wrote then I want to read it. It doesn't matter what the subject is. You always have good things to say and tasty q-view to show. Thanks!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Smoke Chef....thank you for the kind words, you are too sweet!
I really do appreciate it.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ditto that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And I thought Piney had a great idea 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great way to tour the country , big game season starts mid-Oct - early Dec up here.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jun 12, 2008)

That sounds real good. I had never heard of Hoppin John til recently. I have only had the canned version (black eyed peas, tomotos, japs, maybe okra) but like it alot. I'll have to give this a try. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 16, 2008)

curly gurl..........

you think you could aslo just DO this........well DUH........what i mean.....how long do you think it would take?

the same four hours?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

It wouldn't take that long, but I would simmer the smoked hock with the beans for awhile first, then add the rice later since it cooks fast.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Phil and Bert, Thanks!!


----------



## abelman (Jun 16, 2008)

Jeanie, that looks great! You know your stuff,


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Pete!


----------

